# firefox plugin/download scanner~???



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

Is there any kind of plugin for Firefox that automatically scans downloads~???

:4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There should be an option in your antivirus program to scan files after they've been downloaded and/or before they are run for the first time.


----------

